# Do you live in or around Villamartin (Alicante region)?



## emjeast (May 18, 2010)

I am considering going on holiday to Villamartin next month but before I book the house I was wondering what it is like at this time of year? Is it very quiet or are there alot of permanent people living there?
What about the bars and restaurants at the Villamartin Plaza? are they open in the off peak season or will it all be closed?
I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Sirtravelot (Jul 20, 2011)

Steve on the forums here spent some time in Villamartin. Not sure if he'll pop by.

He did tell me that it's relatively quiet and getting around was pretty difficult without a car. Public transport a nightmare. He's now relocated closer to the water front, and I gotta agree, it's easier to get around there.

We went around Villamartin and it felt a bit like a maze to us. All the houses look the same. You'd have one street full of houses, more than half of them empty, houses STILL being built (slowly) on one end of the street, and half-built houses abandoned on the other end.

Sorry, can't help with the plaza.

However, there's plenty of other urbs around there that, in my opinion are better. Playa Flamenca, Orihuela, etc.


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi - yes, I did live very close to Villamartin Plaza for 6 months last year (leaving in mid-November), and Sirtravelot has quoted me accurately.

The Plaza becomes very quiet in winter, with some of the bars/restaurants closed. Also, if I remember rightly, large areas of the Plaza are in shade during the winter - which is really not what you want!

If you're a golfer, then the golf club might be livelier, but I can't say for sure.

If you intend to do without a car then you really don't want to stay in Villamartin! I'm sure you could find somewhere close to the seafront, where the bars are much livelier and there's no problem catching the winter sun! We're in Punta Prima now and love it!

Hope this helps!

Cheers

Steve


----------



## emjeast (May 18, 2010)

stevec2x said:


> Hi - yes, I did live very close to Villamartin Plaza for 6 months last year (leaving in mid-November), and Sirtravelot has quoted me accurately.
> 
> The Plaza becomes very quiet in winter, with some of the bars/restaurants closed. Also, if I remember rightly, large areas of the Plaza are in shade during the winter - which is really not what you want!
> 
> ...


Thanks Steve, can you give me some ideas of the more lively places in that area as I haven't booked a house yet so can continue to look in other areas. We just want a bit of a nightlife with tapas bars, restaurants and bars that doesnt die in the winter! Thanks!!!


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi

I would suggest that you look for a house/flat somewhere close to the N332 road between Playa Flamenca and Punta Prima. There are lots of bars etc on or close to the road, including some that have live music, and a lot that have karaoke (if that's your thing! It's not mine!). The restaurants vary - Spanish/Chinese/English/Indian/German/Italian/Burger King etc and most of the bars have some sort of tapas. There are also a number of supermarkets should you need them.

Also, just inland of the N332 is a huge new shopping centre (La Zenia Boulevard) which has another large selection of bars and restaurants and also has regular live entertainment in the food/drink area. The tapas bar chain Lizarran have a bar here.

From Punta Prima (only!) there is a good bus service into Torrevieja which has lots more bars etc. The promenade is lovely although there are some pretty run-down areas of the town off the tourist trail.

If you find a house/flat on the beachside of the N332 then you won't be more than a five minute walk from the beach. If you are inland of the N332 and want to access the beach - BEWARE! There are only 3 places where you can safely cross the road! If you're a beer drinker there are some VERY cheap pints to be had in this area (1 euro per pint!)

I know of a couple of flats nearby which are available at the moment - if you have definite dates I can ask for a price and put you in touch with relevant person.

Steve


----------

